# What did you read in 2008?



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to see what everyone read in 2008.

January
_The Thirteenth Tale_, Dianne Setterfield
_Hanna's Daughters_, Marianne Fredriksson
_I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell_, Tucker Max
_Choke_, Chuck Pahalniuk
_The Devil in the White City_, Erik Larson
_Surfacing_, Margaret Atwood
_The Distant Land of my Father_, Bo Caldwell
_The Last Witchfinder_, James Morrow
_The Kitchen Boy_, Robert Alexander
_Holidays on Ice_, David Sedaris
_Angela's Ashes_, Frank McCourt

February
_The Namesake_, Jhumpa Lahiri
_Duchess: The Story of Sarah Churchill_, Susan Holloway Scott
_'Tis_, Frank McCourt
_Never Let Me Go_, Kazuo Ishigaro
_Running with Scissors_, Augusten Burroughs
_The Worst Hard Time_, Timothy Egan
_Sin in the Second City_, Karen Abbott
_The Road_, Cormac McCarthy
_As Nature Made Him_, John Colapinto
_This Common Secret_, Susan Wicklund
_The Penelopiad_, Margaret Atwood
_The Sisters: The Saga of the Mitford Sisters_, Mary S Lovell
_Falling Man_, Don DeLillo

March
_Those Who Save Us_, Jenna Blum
_An Inconvenient Book_, Glenn Beck
_Atonement_, Ian McEwan
_When the Dancing Stopped_, Brian Hicks
_Pnin_, Vladimir Nabakov
_Michael Moore is a Big, Fat, Stupid White Man_, Jason Clark and David T Hardy
_The American Way of Death Revisited_, Jessica Mitford
_The Canterbury Tales_, Geoffrey Chaucer
_If Democrats Had Any Brains, They'd be Republicans_, Ann Coulter

April
_Pillars of the Earth_, Ken Follett
_Gold Digger_, Constance Rosenblum
_Stardust_, Neil Gaiman
_The Plague_, Albert Camus
_Are You There Vodka, It's Me, Chelsea_, Chelsea Handler
_The Pursuit of Love_, Nancy Mitford
_The Ghost Map_, Steven Johnson
_Suite Francaise_, Irene Nemirovsky

May
_Loving Frank_, Nancy Horan
_The Wednesday Letters_, Jason F Wright
_On the Road_, Jack Kerouac
_The Real McCain_, Cliff Schecter
_Nectar From a Stone_, Jane Guill
_Me Talk Pretty One Day_, David Sedaris
_Oscar and Lucinda_, Peter Carey
_The Last Lecture_, Randy Pausch
_1000 White Women_, Jim Fergus

June
_The Poisonwood Bible_, Barbara Kingsolver
_Victorian London_, Liza Picard
_Atlas Shrugged_, Ayn Rand
_The Year of Living Biblically_, AJ Jacobs
_The Mayflower_, Nathaniel Philbrick
_Possible Side Effects_, Augusten Burroughs
_Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs_, Chuck Klosterman
_The Corrections_, Jonathan Franzen

July
_Spook_, Mary Roach
_Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_, Lisa See
_The Family_, Ed Sanders
_Memoirs of a Dutiful Daughter_, Simone de Beauvoir
_Death in a Prairie House_, William Drennan
_American Psycho_, Bret Easton Ellis
_Louder Than Words_, Jenny McCarthy
_Life of Pi_, Yann Martel
_Love in a Cold Climate_, Nancy Mitford
_The Shining_, Stephen King
_Nickel and Dimed_, Barbara Ehrenreich
_The Body Project_, Joan Jacob Brumberg
_The Light of the Home_, Harvey Green
_The Brief History of the Dead_, Kevin Brockmeier

August
_Death Comes for the Archbishop_, Willa Cather
_The Meaning of Wife_, Anne Kingston
_The Know-It-All_, AJ Jacobs
_Sons and Lovers_, DH Lawrence
_The City of Ember_, Jeanne Duprau
_Sellevision_, Augusten Burroughs
_Fanny Hill_, John Cleland
_Tipping the Velvet_, Sarah Waters
_Dry_, Augusten Burroughs
_The Conservative's Handbook_, Phil Valentine
_Freakonomics_, Stephen D Levitt and Steven Dubner
_Prom Nights from Hell_, Misc

September
_Fathers and Sons_, Ivan Turgenev
_The Obama Nation_, Jerome Corsi
_Blonde_, Joyce Carol Oates
_The Satanic Verses_, Salman Rushdie
_The Firefly Cloak_, Sheri Reynolds
_The Politically Incorrect Guide to English Literature_, Elizabeth Kantor, Ph.D

October
_Blood Sucking Fiends_, Christopher Moore
_The Complete Jack the Ripper_, Donald Rumbelow
_Fleeced_, Dick Morris
_The Witches of Eastwick_, John Updike
_The Girl Next Door_, Jack Ketchum
_Veronika Decides to Die_, Paul Coelho
_Bonk_, Mary Roach
_The Rules of Attraction_, Bret Easton Ellis

November
_Confessions of an English Opium Eater_, Thomas de Quincey
_Uncle Tom's Cabin_, Harriet Beecher Stowe
_The Patron Saint of Liars_, Ann Patchett
_The Acid House_, Irvine Welsh
_American Eve_, Pauline Uruburu
_I Am Charlotte Simmons_, Tom Wolfe
_The North China Lover_, Marguerite Duras

December
_Shakespeare_, Bill Bryson
_Outlander_, Diana Gabaldon
_Sula_, Toni Morrison
_Look at my Striped Shirt_, Phat Phree
_The Waiter Rant_, the waiter
_Franny and Zooey_, JD Salinger
_A Million Little Pieces_, James Frey
_The Girls That Went Away_, Ann Fessler


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, besides quilting books, I've not read anywhere near that many, and I can't tell you what they were!  On the Kindle, I'll be able to do a better job!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You must be one of those people who has an excel spreadsheet! I don't keep track but I can tell you this...

Jan/Feb

The Queen's Gambit by Walter Tevis

Feb

Tom Cruise biography (boy, is he a weirdo)

April - Kindle arrives!

late April - December

so much reading...I read more in 8 months than I have probably read in 8 years! I am too lazy to go dig out all the links but a few favorite new authors I have discovered are P.A. Brown, Josh Lanyon, Erastes, Lee Rowan and Alex Beecroft. I am reading Josh's brand new book right now (The Ghost Wore Yellow Socks) and I have Lee's brand new book (released today!) lined up and ready to go.

Yahoo, I love Kindle reading!

L

PS, I put a link to Josh's book in the "Recommended by our readers thread."


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*That's an extensive list. A while back I had started keeping a reading journal but it fell to the wayside *


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You must be one of those people who has an excel spreadsheet! I don't keep track but I can tell you this...


I actually have a blog where I keep track of everything I've read--that way not only can I keep track of what I've read but I can also use it to record my reactions to each book.

http://www.bookandreader.com/forums/blogs/wells83/


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> I actually have a blog where I keep track of everything I've read--that way not only can I keep track of what I've read but I can also use it to record my reactions to each book.
> 
> http://www.bookandreader.com/forums/blogs/wells83/


*Thanks for the link Wells...look forward to reading some of your thoughts on the books you've read *


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh my, I envy you.  I can't even read in a year what you read in a month.   I don't have time to read, but I like to read.  I did read about 4 or 5 books this summer, mainly about my newly acquired disease, Myasthenia Gravis.  I am on my first Kindle book.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, Wells, that is mighty impressive! Let's see here...

The first four Sookie Stackhouse books by Charlaine Harris
The four Twilight books and the Midnight Sun excerpt by Stephenie Meyer
The Host by Stephenie Meyer
The Omnivore's Dilemma by Micheal Pollan
What to Eat by Marion Nestle
The Six Wives of Henry the Eighth by Alison Weir
Mythology by Edith Hamilton 
The Princess Bride by William Goldman
Moonlight by Keith Knapp
Brisingr by Christopher Paolini
Outlander and currently in the middle of Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon
and a ton of cookbooks, which I read like novels.

This year was a busy one and I didn't get to read as much as usual. Since my work hours are being cut back drastically in the new year (   both a good and bad thing), I'm hoping to get back to reading 5 or 6 books a month like I used to.

Nemo

eta- cause I better spell author's names correctly


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

1. _Child of God_ by Cormac McCarthy (Reread)
2. _Tishomingo Blues_ by Elmore Leonard
3. _Dreadful Delineations_ by John Maclay (Short Stories)
4. _Savage_ by Richard Laymon
5. _The River of Doubt: Theodore Roosevelt's Darkest Journey_ by Candice Millard (Unabridged Audio, Reread, Book Group)
6. _Kill ******_ by Brian Keene (Advanced Uncorrected Proof)
7. _Elric of Melniboné_ by Michael Moorcock (Unabridged Audio, Reread)
8. _The Fever Kill_ by Tom Piccirilli
9. _Monkey Love_ by John Paul Allen (Novella)
10. _The Third Policeman_ by Flann O'Brien (Unabridged Audio)
11. _Year's Best SF 12_ edited by David G Hartwell (Anthology)
12. _The Botany of Desire: A Plant's-Eye View of the World_ by Michael Pollan (Unabridged Audio)
13. _Gast_ by Edward Lee
14. _Money Shot_ by Christa Faust
15. _The Condemned_ by David Jack Bell
16. _The Historical Jesus_ by Bart D. Ehrman (Teaching Company Course)
17. _Riding Toward Everywhere_ by William T. Vollmann
18. _Shapeshifter_ by J.F. Gonzalez
19. _Into the Wild_ by Jon Krakauer (Book Group, Reread)
20. _Still_ by Charlee Jacob
21. _Einstein: His Life and Universe_ by Walter Isaacson (Unabridged Audio)
22. _The Nightwalker_ by Thomas Tessier
23. _12 AM Live_ by Brian Knight (Novella)
24. _The Sweet Forever_ by George P. Pelecanos
25. _Ancient Eyes_ by David Niall Wilson
26. _Horror Library, Volume 2_ edited by R.J. Cavender (Anthology)
27. _Broken Angels_ by Richard K. Morgan (Unabridged Audio)
28. _Zero Cool_ by John Lange
29. _God and State_ by Mikhail Bakunin (LibriVox Audio)
30. _The Places in Between_ by Rory Stewart (Book Group)
31. _The Stranger_ by Albert Camus (Unabridged Audio, Reread translated from the French)
32. _Clickers_ by J.F. Gonzalez
33. _The Problems of Philiosophy_ by Bertrand Russell (LibriVox Audio)
34. _Kentucky Straight_ by Chris Offutt (Short Stories)
35. _Borkmann's Point_ by Hakan Nesser (Translated from the Swedish)
36. _Apocalypse Green_ by Brain Knight (Novelette)
37. _The Engines of God_ by Jack McDevitt
38. _Mad Dogs_ by Brain Hodge
39. _Lucifer Unemployed_ by Aleksander Wat (Short Stories translated from the Polish)
40. _The Mind of the Market: Compassionate Apes, Competitive Humans, and Other Tales from Evolutionary Economics_ by Michael Shermer
41. _The Folks_ by Ray Garton (Novella)
42. _The Midnight Road_ by Tom Piccirilli
43. _The Spectator Bird_ by Wallace Stegner
44. _Europe Central_ by William T. Vollmann (Unabridged Audio)
45. _Shooting Star_ by Robert Bloch
46. _Spiderweb_ by Robert Bloch
47. _Blue War_ by Jeffrey Thomas
48. _The Portable Atheist: Essential Readings for the Nonbeliever_ by Christopher Hitchens (Unabridged Audio)
49. _Paris Noir_ edited by Maxim Jakubowski (Anthology)
50. _Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel (Book Group)
51. _Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said_ by Philip K. Dick (Unabridged Audio)
52. _Caught Stealing_ by Charlie Hutson (Kindle)
53. _Infected_ by Scott Sigler
54. _Single White Psychopath Seeks Same_ by Jeff Strand (Kindle)
55. _Under the Banner of Heaven: A Story of Violent Faith_ by Jon Krakauer (Unabridged Audio)
56. _Tequila Blue_ by Rolo Diez (Translated from the Spanish)
57. _Dead Sea_ by Tim Curran
58. _Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen (Book Group, Kindle)
59. _It Can't Happen Here_ by Sinclair Lewis (Unabridged Audio)
60. _The Murderer Vine_ by Shepard Rifkin
61. _20th Century Ghosts_ by Joe Hill (Short Stories)
62. _Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher (Kindle)
63. _Predictably Irrational: The Hidden Forces That Shape Our Decisions_ by Dan Ariely (Unabridged Audio)
64. _God's End: The Fall_ by Michael McBride
65. _Strip for Violence_ by Ed Lacy (Kindle)
66. _The Killer Angels_ by Michael Shaara (Unabridged Audio, Reread)
67. _Shadowfall: Book One of the Godslayer Chronicles_ by James Clemens
68. _Drago Descending_ by Greg F. Gifune (Kindle)
69. _Rollback_ by Robert J. Sawyer
70. _Queenpin_ by Megan Abbot (Kindle)
71. _Musicophilia: Tales of Music and the Brain_ by Oliver Sacks (Unabridged Audio)
72. _The Bighead_ by Edward Lee (Unabridged Audio)
73. _Fatal Revenant_ by Stephen R. Donaldson
74. _Casket for Sale (Only Used Once)_ by Jeff Strand (Kindle)
75. _Deeper_ by James A. Moore
76. _Wastelands: Stories of the Apocalypse_ edited by John Joseph Adams (Anthology)
77. _Somebody Owes Me Money_ by Donald E. Westlake
78. _The Zookeeper's Wife: A War Story_ by Diane Ackerman (Book Group)
79. _Post Office_ by Charles Bukowski
80. _Snow_ by Orhan Pamuk (Unabridged Audio translated from the Turkish)
81. _Spin_ by Robert Charles Wilson (Kindle)
82. _Thrillers 2_ edited by Robert Morrish (Anthology)
83. _Faceless Killers_ by Henning Mankell (Unabridged Audio translated from the Swedish)
84. _Plato and a Platypus Walk Into a Bar...: Understanding Philosopy Through Jokes_ by Thomas Cathcart (Unabridged Audio)
85. _Soldier's Heart: Reading Literature Through Peace and War at West Point_ by Elizabeth D. Samet (Book Group)
86. _No House Limit_ by Steve Fisher
87. _The Haunting of Hill House_ by Shirley Jackson (Unabridged Audio)
88. _Severance Package_ by Duane Swierczynski
89. _The Woods Are Deep (Restored Tex)_ by Richard Laymon
90. _The Cold Spot_ by Tom Piccirilli (Kindle)
91. _Gleefully Macabre Tales_ by Jeff Strand (Short Stories)
92. _First Night Out_ by A.P. Fuchs (Novella, Kindle)
93. _Hebrew Punk_ by Lavie Tidhar
94. _Filaaia_ by Brent Haywaard
95. _Orgy of Souls_ by Wrath James White (Novella)
96. _Red Mars_ by Kim Stanley Robinson (Unabridged Audio)
97. _Baby Moll_ by John Farris
98. _Dialogues Concerning Natural Religion_ by David Hume (LibriVox Audio)
99. _Fetish_ by J.F. Gonzalez (Kindle)
100. _The Reader_ by Bernhard Schlink (Book Group, Reread translated from the German)
101. _Death by Black Hole: And Other Cosmic Quandaries_ by Neil deGrasse Tyson (Unabridged Audio)
102. _Spirit House_ by Christopher G. Moore (Kindle)
103. _Falling Man_ by Don DeLillo (Unabridged Audio)
104. _Dominion_ by Greg F. Gifune
105. _The Max_ by Ken Bruen
106. _The Jigsaw Man_ by Gord Rollo
107. _The Disappeared_ by Kristine K. Rusch (Unabridged Audio)
108. _Axis_ by Robert Charles Wilson
109. _Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman_ by Haruki Murakami (Kindle translated from the Japanese)
110. _The Drunkard's Walk: How Randomness Rules Our Lives_ by Leonard Mlodinow (Unabridged Audio)
111. _The Night Gardener_ by George P. Pelecanos (Kindle)
112. _The Infected_ by Michael McBride
113. _Man in the Dark_ by Paul Auster (Kindle)
114. _The Enchantress of Florence_ by Salman Rushdie (Unabridged Audio)
115. _The Uncommon Reader_ by Alan Bennett (Book Group, Novella)
116. _In Delirium II_ edited by John Everson (Anthology)
117. _Fool Moon_ by Jim Butcher (Kindle)
118. _The Minotauress_ by Edward Lee
119. _Night Work_ by Greg F. Gifune (Kindle)
120. _Mistress of the Art of Death_ by Ariana Franklin (Unabridged Audio)
121. _The First Quarry_ by Max Allan Collins
122. _Into the Cruel Sea_ by Rich Ristow (Novelette)
123. _Indignation_ by Philip Roth (Kindle)
124. _Gentlemen and Players_ by Joanne Harris (Book Group)
125. _Coffin County_ by Gary A. Braunbeck
126. _The Forever War_ by Dexter Filkins (Kindle)
127. _Rain Dogs_ by Gary McMahon
128. _Founding Brothers: The Revolutionary Generation_ by Joseph J. Ellis (Unabridged Audio)
129. _Passenger_ by Ronald Damien Malfi
130. _Gun Work_ by David J. Schow
131. _Ghost Walk_ by Brian Keene (Kindle)
132. _Infected_ by Scott Sigler (Podcast)
133. _The Night Country_ by Stewart O'Nan (Unabridged Audio)
134. _Punktown: Shades of Grey_ by Jeffrey Thomas (Short Stories)
135. _Total Chaos_ by Jean-Claude Izzo (Translated from the French)
136. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ by Philip K. Dick (Kindle)
137. _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time_ by Mark Haddon (Book Group)
138. _In the Woods_ by Tana French (Kindle)
139. _Death With Interruptions_ by José Saramago (Translated from the Portuguese)
140. _Beware_ by Richard Laymon (Kindle)
141. _March Violets_ by Philip Kerr
142. _The White Tiger_ by Avavind Adiga (Kindle)
143. _Consider Phlebas_ by Iain M. Banks
144. _Six Bad Things_ by Charlie Hutson (Kindle)
145. _Covenant_ by John Everson (Kindle)
146. _Green Mars_ by Kim Stanley Robinson (Unabridged Audio)
147. _The Eiger Sanction_ by Trevanian (Kindle)
148. _The Vor Game_ by Lois McMaster Bujold (Kindle)
149. _The Blade Itself_ by Marcus Sakey (Kindle)
150. _The Demon Under the Microscope: From Battlefield Hospitals to Nazis Labs, One Doctor's Heroic Search for the World's First Miracle Drug_ by Thomas Hager (Unabridged Audio)
151. _The Anomaly_ by Asher Dan (Kindle)
152. _Nocturnal_ by Scott Sigler (Podcast)
153. _The Savage Detectives_ by Roberto Bolaño (Translated from the Spanish)
154. _The Girl With a Dragon Tattoo_ by Steig Larsson (Unabridged Audio translated from the Swedish)
155. _What the Dead Know_ by Laura Lippman (Kindle)
156. _Out Stealing Horses_ by Per Petterson (Kindle translated from the Norwegian)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Holy cow Geemont...that is one heck of a list!*


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Geemont said:


> 10. _The Third Policeman_ by Flann O'Brien (Unabridged Audio)


Geemont, what did you think of this? I'm a big "Lost" fan and have been curious about reading it since it was referenced on the show.

You've also got an impressive list! *hangs head in shame*

Nemo


----------

